# Headliner material



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

hey...

where can i get the headliner fabric?? mines is starting to peel off from the foam... is it still fixable.. any suggestions

thanks


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

i can get it u want the stock color and fabric what kind of car and color you need


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i have a 1981 pontiac parisienne brougham coupe... the interior color is burgundy... i cant say the exact match but its burgundy color... i want the fabric which i guess comes with the foam padding right??? how much shipped to j6k 4b3 in canada


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

yea let me look thru my samples and il post a pic of it and will go from there


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

You can get headliner material at any fabric store. In Canada, look for a Fabricland or BouClaire. It is foam-backed, and it is cheap. You need to remove your headliner board, and get ALL the old foam off after peeling the fabric off. Then, use 3M Super 77 on the back of the new material and the board, then carefully stick and smooth. Trim, then reinstall. DONE!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jun 14 2008, 08:16 AM~10868384
> *You can get headliner material at any fabric store.  In Canada, look for a Fabricland or BouClaire.  It is foam-backed, and it is cheap.  You need to remove your headliner board, and get ALL the old foam off after peeling the fabric off.  Then, use 3M Super 77 on the back of the new material and the board, then carefully stick and smooth.  Trim, then reinstall.  DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


you can use a wire brush to remove the old foam quickly it wont hurt the board....


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 12 2008, 04:27 PM~10857392
> *yea let me look thru my samples and il post a pic of it and will go from there
> *



heres a pic of the headliner its the only one i got that show a clear view... ill need to take some more if needed...


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

shit i cant even get my fucker out lol im lame


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jun 14 2008, 08:16 AM~10868384
> *You can get headliner material at any fabric store.  In Canada, look for a Fabricland or BouClaire.  It is foam-backed, and it is cheap.  You need to remove your headliner board, and get ALL the old foam off after peeling the fabric off.  Then, use 3M Super 77 on the back of the new material and the board, then carefully stick and smooth.  Trim, then reinstall.  DONE!
> 
> 
> ...



question is do they have all the colors


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Grab the phone book, and call your local fabric place! We can't tell you what colours they have... lol :biggrin:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jun 17 2008, 06:53 AM~10887004
> *Grab the phone book, and call your local fabric place!  We can't tell you what colours they have... lol :biggrin:
> *



haha..its cool.. gonna pass by there today anyways... see what else i can find


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jun 14 2008, 10:16 AM~10868384
> *You can get headliner material at any fabric store.  In Canada, look for a Fabricland or BouClaire.  It is foam-backed, and it is cheap.  You need to remove your headliner board, and get ALL the old foam off after peeling the fabric off.  Then, use 3M Super 77 on the back of the new material and the board, then carefully stick and smooth.  Trim, then reinstall.  DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


does that super 77 hold on a hot day? i used that 3m 90 and on a hot day the glue would heat up and let loose.


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Did you put glue on both the board and the back of the fabric? Also, if there is any of the old foam still on the board, the fabric will fall...


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

i did mine a little different i didnt buy headliner material i had some stuff kicking around went n got foam glued the foam down then the material and yes i spreyed both the foam and the material thats where it was sagging from the material not the bored and the foam. so whats the best glue to use that i can get in a can ill be doing one in the next couple days ill post pics


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i went to 2 stores no luck they dont even have foam padding fabrics... im still gonna go around and look


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

go to a matress store they usually sell foam get open cell foam i used 1/4 inch stuff and it works and looks good. get the foam and buy your material. just make sure you use a glue that wont heat up in the sun. i used rubber cement and its holding up nicely


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

nice work.
too bad im getting mine covered in white bull leather or else these tips would help.



i get to bring mine into an upholstery shop.  :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ok so where do you get the linerboard from???????????


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 22 2008, 05:55 PM~10926669
> *ok so where do you get the linerboard from???????????
> *


if you don't have that you're probably fucked. hit the junk yards, i dont think anybody remans them.


for the guys trying to do it yourself, when spraying the glue, you apply it to both sides and then let it dry a little bit, if you put it wet on wet it will have adhesion problems mmmmmmkay.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

mines done and holding good. i used some hi heat adhisive from home depot. cleaned the board really good so there was no old foam or glue. then spreyed glue on both the board and the foam let it tack up for a couple minutes then layed it down and pressed all over. then did the same with the material. ill post pics soon


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Jun 24 2008, 09:16 PM~10944834
> *mines done and holding good. i used some hi heat adhisive from home depot. cleaned the board really good so there was no old foam or glue. then spreyed glue on both the board and the foam let it tack up for a couple minutes then layed it down and pressed all over. then did the same with the material. ill post pics soon
> *


but on hot days most likely it will come off... wont be as strong as manufacture


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

when to a couple still didnt find anything... i even ask the people that work there and they look all confused and dont know shit... how u work in a place and dont know whats in the store... anyways ill try looking around i went to about 4 places no luck... one place i found the vynil material for interior was thinking of redoing the dashboard will that work???

right now the dash is like a hard rubber plastic type of cover... but its cracked in some areas

anyone know what is good to use for dash


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jun 26 2008, 01:42 PM~10956274
> *but on hot days most likely it will come off... wont be as strong as manufacture
> *


not true this whole week has been nothing but hot days and its still holding good no sagging at all


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

well thats still a problem for me.. i still couldnt find the materials separate so i can glue them myself.. honestly im losin hope with these shitty stores... that only have crap from china to sell


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

hit me up i got what you need


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jun 26 2008, 07:49 PM~10959059
> *well thats still a problem for me.. i still couldnt find the materials separate so i can glue them myself.. honestly im losin hope with these shitty stores... that only have crap from china to sell
> *


go to a place that does interiors they should have some they would sell you. or even go right to the dealership theyll have some it might cost a little more tho


----------

